# Newest OTBS Members



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2009)

Folks, it's time once again to take care of some long over due business. I want to thank you for your patience while we were revamping and bringing the OTBS forum back on line (kuddo's again to Brother Brian!!) 

To the business at hand, I want to announce the first and long over due OTBS inductions for 2009, these individuals are most deserving of this honor as the have shown their abilities to be helpful and in sharing their knowledge of the thin blue smoke.

Please join me in welcoming the newest members of the OTBS:
DaveNH: OTBS #162
DDave: OTBS #163
lcruzen: OTBS #164
morkdach: OTBS #165
mulepackin: OTBS #166
wutang: OTBS #167


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats guys!!!
Much deserved!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations to a well deserving group!


----------



## cman95 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to all. Well done!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Gentlemen.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You deserve the honor.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanx to Dutch for the induction, piney for the nomination, cowgirl for the second and all of the other supportive comments and kind words. My congrats go out to the other inductees as well!

Lets get smokin!

Lou


----------



## erain (Apr 13, 2009)

great bunch!!! all deserving 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













good to see otbs back on track


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats ya'll!


----------



## wutang (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to sumosmoke for my nomination. I am coming in with a great class of members! Congrats to all the new inductees.


----------



## ddave (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all for all the nice comments.

And thanks to Pineywoods for the nomination to the folks who seconded it.  

Dave


----------



## scrapiron (Apr 13, 2009)

Way to go guys!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

congrats to all new OTBS members!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations to you all.  I humbly bow down before you, well before my monitor anyway.
Well deserved honors, thank you and all the other OTBS members for making this site so great.


----------



## ronp (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to all.


----------



## creative rock (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to say congratulations to all your new inductees... well deserved. I have been helped in so many ways from reading their posts, ideas galore and a lot of education has been achieved on my part. Thanks!

I am fairly new here and have felt comfortable here by the way the members are willing to help others without holier than thou attitudes. I am a moderator at a sand carving forum with the same values, so I feel right at home. My thanks to the admin, moderators, and ultimately to the members here for providing such an environment for learning... and drooling ;)

Congrats again, and thanks,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats guys, well deserved.

 Just glad i seen this thread, cuz a couple of ya just about got re-nominated in the nomination thread area. I got to pay more attention to this.


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations go out to the new OTBS members - I swear I thought most of them were already knights.  They are a great group that are always there supporting other members and generating great ideas.

Glad to see it!


----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

You are a well chosen group. Thank you to each and everyone of you for all your help! You all deserve it.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## daboys (Apr 13, 2009)

Way to go everyone!! Congrats!! Looks like a great new group.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent group of folks! Welcome to the club 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !


----------



## rivet (Apr 13, 2009)

Outstanding news, and a well deserved Airborne salute to you all! Congratulations, Knights!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 13, 2009)

wow just got off from the ole work place and dutch pm'ed me on this.
thanks to all who made this happen


----------



## davenh (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool! Thanks everyone for supporting my nomination 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Special thanks to my favorite cowgirl Jeanie :).


----------



## bassman (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new members.  The nomination and award are well deserved.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to each of you this was a well deserving group


----------



## yodelhawk (Apr 23, 2009)

To all those who made it, a big chuck on the shoulder and a heartfelt congrats. To my buddy "mulepackin" ... YOU DA MAN!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry for the late post.  Congratulations all of you.  And a big "thank you" from The Dude Abides for the help you've given to me.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 23, 2009)

Ive been out of the loop here for about a week or so, did not see the new OTBS members. All deserving of it. Each and every one of them have had at least one reply to questions I have had, or commented on topics I started over the last several months. Still new to this hobby, and I'm glad we have members like this, who have seen the same questions posted time and time again by newbies, and still go out of their way to answer them. Thanks to all...


----------



## allen (Apr 24, 2009)

They were newbies once, and proved themselves to be newbies again, Congrats on your new status and a very HIGH THANKS for all the time and advice givin to all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arma  taz_01_34:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:P  DT_Armataz_01_34:


----------



## gnubee (Apr 26, 2009)

Great group of Knights well deserving of the honor of the OTBS. 







  I also thought that many of these names were already Knights.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 27, 2009)

A six-pack of the finest! congrats to all of you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the good work!


----------



## ohm (Apr 27, 2009)

Gratz and great job!


----------



## pignit (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 27, 2009)

I concur with all the above posts. Good job all of you and keep it up.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to all!  Heck of a bunch.  Great job guys!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats Everyone!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Being out of the loop is not good.  Things happen.  Congrats to all the new member's.


----------



## shooterrick (May 3, 2009)

Congrats and well done!  Glad ya all are here.


----------



## bassman (May 3, 2009)

Congrats guys!!  I've been out for a couple of weeks and just noticed the thread.  All great new members.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 6, 2009)

Congrats to all. I am proud to have you in the order.


----------

